# Wading?????



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Did the wade fishing forum get mixed with the surf fishing boards? Just wondering? I was going through the index and thought maybe the mod didn't pick up on that????


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Rodsdiesel62 said:


> Did the wade fishing forum get mixed with the surf fishing boards? Just wondering? I was going through the index and thought maybe the mod didn't pick up on that????


Yeah I don't think Mods have done anything about it. "Scuba Chris" has kind of taken over and I bet those who are interested in wade fishing no longer come here for conversation due to the amount of wayward threads and off topic posting.

I get that "Scuba Chris" wants to build his brand but he's effectively spammed the wade fishing section into oblivion


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

WadinCajun said:


> Rodsdiesel62 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the wade fishing forum get mixed with the surf fishing boards? Just wondering? I was going through the index and thought maybe the mod didn't pick up on that????
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks like Scuba Chris has been banned. It may now be safe to go back in the water...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

ADIOS SCUBA CHRIS better stick to diving Dude


----------

